# SS 20.02.21 - Alfven #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Hugo Alfven (1872 - 1960)*

Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 7

1. Grave - Allegro con brio
2. Andante
3. Allegro molto scherzando
4. Allegro ma non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's the return of Swedish composer Hugo Alfven with this First Symphony. I enjoy listening to Alfven so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. I don't spend near enough time with some of these composers. I hope everyone can give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to this one:







Neeme Jarvi/Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Here's a YouTube clip for anyone without a recording.




Niklas Willen/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This same version via Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one and spotify


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had the Naxos disc for several years with Niklas Willen conducting the Royal Scottish. A likable symphony from this skillful and well-respected composer.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 151181
> 
> This one and spotify


This one for me too.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Lovely symphony. Neeme Järvi conducting the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mika said:


> View attachment 151181
> 
> This one and spotify


This one for me too


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I think this is a good time for me to jump in!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Järvi box for me as well. I really like his symphonies.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> The Järvi box for me as well. I really like his symphonies.


The Jarvi box annoys me, just like the BIS Tubin box, because they strip out the original fillers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rmathuln said:


> The Jarvi box annoys me, just like the BIS Tubin box, because they strip out the original fillers.


Fair enough, but I paid something like 10 euro for it, so no complaints from my side.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a quick note on this week’s symphony. I listened to Jarvi’s performance and enjoyed it a lot. Nothing earthshaking here, but solidly-built, folkily tuneful, and well turned out. I liked it quite a bit more than I expected!


----------

